# 2023 FIFA U-17 World Cup - Peru



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

The FIFA U-17 World Cup in Peru has not got any dates yet. Here are the teams who qualified so far:

AFC (Asia):

???
???
???
???

CAF (Africa

???
???
???
???

CONCACAF (North, Central America and Caribbean):

???
???
???
???

CONMEBOL (South America):

🇵🇪 Peru (Host)
???
???
???
???

OFC (Oceania):

???
???

UEFA (Europe):

???
???
???
???
???

I will update the teams qualified as soon each team can make it through the final round of continental round each.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Here are the following venues for this 2023 edition in Peru:









Lima - Estadio Nacional (Capacity: 43,000)








Piura - Estadio Miguel Grau (Capacity: 26,550)








Chiclayo - Estadio Elías Aguirre (Capacity: 25,000)








Tacna - Estadio Jorge Basadre (Capacity: 19,850)








Callao _ Estadio Miguel Grau (Capacity: 17,000)

I think Lima's Estadio Nacional should be the venue for the final.


----------



## coys500 (May 16, 2017)

Interesting there’s also a U17 euros next summer. Busy catch up after covid.


----------



## Tazvaz (Jan 31, 2017)

There is an under 17 Euro championship every year, the continent is unique in that respect, although FIFA wants every continent to play its under 17 championship annually to qualify for an annual under 17 World Cup.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

I don't know if they wanted to do the same with the under 20.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

But we'll see about that.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

We'll soon know the first teams qualify for Peru 2023.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

The first teams will be known in September and that is OFC (Oceania).


----------



## Tazvaz (Jan 31, 2017)

Light Tower said:


> I don't know if they wanted to do the same with the under 20.


No, FIFA intends for the under 20 to remain biennial.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Next month, we will know the first two teams to join host Peru.


----------



## Indochine (Jun 2, 2006)

*Estadio Nacional* | Lima | Provincia: Lima | Distrito: Lima








fuente









fuente




































fuente


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Indochine said:


> *Estadio Nacional* | Lima | Provincia: Lima | Distrito: Lima
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is where the final is expected to be held in.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Qualifiers is about to begin this month.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

I came up with the emblem design i made two years ago while we're waiting for the official emblem to be unveiled.


----------

